# 17 Jones Brothers Bateau w 60 Zuke



## Bftskiff17jbb (Jul 1, 2019)

Finishing a restoration process for my two young sons and have a new 60 Suzuki. The folks I bought the motor through are less than helpful in choosing a prop and the manufacturer does not fit their boats with this power —- also contacted Powertech... called them twice with zero response. Any idea where to start in choosing the correct prop? Thanks in advance ... this site is great!


----------



## ryan_riggle09 (Jun 14, 2018)

Ken At prop gods is another option to try he is good. 

https://propgods.com/


----------



## Bftskiff17jbb (Jul 1, 2019)

Thanks Ryan


----------



## ryan_riggle09 (Jun 14, 2018)

Anytime.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Nettle Props


----------



## Bftskiff17jbb (Jul 1, 2019)

Ken hooked me up ... it’s perfect. 

Now the which trolling motor?


----------

